

FMRI Imaging of Dreams - VaedaStrike
http://bodyodd.nbcnews.com/_news/2013/04/04/17603830-computers-can-see-peoples-dreams?lite

======
simonster
While this paper is cool, I'm not sure it reflects a real scientific advance.
O'Craven and Kanwisher showed in 2000 that brain regions that when subjects
imagine faces or scenes, face- or scene-selective brain areas are selectively
activated ([http://www.pet.au.dk/~andreas/seminars/cog-
exp/files/OCraven...](http://www.pet.au.dk/~andreas/seminars/cog-
exp/files/OCraven%20and%20Kanwisher_menta.pdf)). This paper builds on that
previous result by showing that this result also holds for hypnagogic imagery.
It's interesting but not really unexpected.

------
a_bonobo
Here's the original paper:
[http://www.sciencemag.org/content/early/2013/04/03/science.1...](http://www.sciencemag.org/content/early/2013/04/03/science.1234330.full)

------
maebert
Apart from the populistic BS that the magazines blow all things neuroscience
up to, the machine learning technique behind these kinds of studies are
actually very clever (and a lot more robust than most "traditional" fMRI
findings that produce headlines like "scientists discovered brain area causing
teenage angst". If you want a former neuroscientist ranting about bad fMRI
research for a page or so, let me know :)

